# C:\Windows\system32\wsock32.dll error



## gingerm (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello. I am a novice with this stuff, but here it goes. My computer is not allowing me to run my SpySweeper, Norton AntiVirus, Tom Tom Home download, etc. and each message starts like this: SpySweeperUI-exe - Bad Image, NAVSetup.exe - Bad Image. When I try to download my GPS link to in order to update my maps (Tom Tom), I get the "Bad Image" error and it won't let me install it. I ran RegCure, Registry Easy and they are both good, but they can't "fix" the problem. When I ran MalWarebytes it found a Trojan and Adware...here is the report: 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.30
Database version: 1437
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
12/18/2008 10:33:00 AM
mbam-log-2008-12-18 (10-33-00).txt
Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 171136
Time elapsed: 52 minute(s), 21 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 2
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1d4db7d2-6ec9-47a3-bd87-1e41684e07bb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{a26503fe-b3b8-4910-a9dc-9cbd25c6b8d6} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Did the trojan have something to do with this? (It is quarantined right now). 
- I have been dealing with this for 3 weeks....& I'm going out of my mind. What can I do to fix these registry keys?
Thanks in advance. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## gingerm (Dec 10, 2008)

I forgot to tell you guys (you probably already know this), but the Bad Image is at the top of the dialogue box reading: 
C:\Windows\system32\wsock32.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try in stalling the program using the original installation media or contact your system adminstrator or the software vendor for support. 
Even when I install a program from the original installation source, it won't install and gives me the Bad Image error again. 
I have Windows Vista Home Basic 32-bit operating system.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Was there a time when they were all working. Try System Restore to a previous date.


----------



## gingerm (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes. There was a time when they were all working. Thanks...I'll give it a try.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

gingerm said:


> Hello. I am a novice with this stuff, but here it goes. My computer is not allowing me to run my SpySweeper, Norton AntiVirus, Tom Tom Home download, etc. and each message starts like this: SpySweeperUI-exe - Bad Image, NAVSetup.exe - Bad Image. When I try to download my GPS link to in order to update my maps (Tom Tom), I get the "Bad Image" error and it won't let me install it. I ran RegCure, Registry Easy and they are both good, but they can't "fix" the problem. When I ran MalWarebytes it found a Trojan and Adware...here is the report:
> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.30
> Database version: 1437
> Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
> ...


Hi gingerm;,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.
I can assist you with the Norton problem you are having. However, I agree with what "lunarlander" suggests as a first step in using the System Restore feature. However, some infections can reside in restore points, so you may want to try a few and then get Norton working properly to keep you protected.

What Norton product and version are you using? Please let me know.

If you are using Norton AntiVirus or Internet Security versions 2008-2009, you can try booting into Windows Safe Mode, use the "Start Menu" to access your Norton program, run LiveUpdate and then complete a "Full System Scan." If you still can not access your Norton program this way, then I can give you the step-by-step instructions on properly removing and reinstalling your Norton product.

Please reply back and I would be happy to assist you further.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## gingerm (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Mike, 
Thanks so much for responding.  - I had Norton Antivirus 2007 on my computer (I know I should have had 2008 version- Sorry). I have been trying over the past few weeks to load Norton Internet Security 2009. I'll wait to hear from you before I do anything. Thanks! 

gingerm


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

gingerm said:


> Hello Mike,
> Thanks so much for responding.  - I had Norton Antivirus 2007 on my computer (I know I should have had 2008 version- Sorry). I have been trying over the past few weeks to load Norton Internet Security 2009. I'll wait to hear from you before I do anything. Thanks!
> 
> gingerm


Hi gingerm,

Thanks for getting back to me with the specifics and I'm glad to help you get Norton installed correctly.

Were you able to run LiveUpdate and a Full Scan in Safe Mode with NAV 07 or 09? If not, please try that first. If you are still unable to run it, please follow the steps below.

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Using Internet Explorer, click on the link below and download the latest installer for Norton AntiVirus 2009.

Re-download Norton AntiVirus 2009 Installer

4. Once you have it installed, launch Norton AntiVirus, click on "Run LiveUpdate," and when it is finished run a "Full System Scan" to check for infections.

Let me know if you still have problems or if any infections were found.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## gingerm (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Mike, 
I followed all of the instructions, but didn't have any luck. I tried it 2 times. The message I received after the attempt was "Install did not finish. A cleanup was performed on your computer to complete the installation. Click Restart Now and try again (recommended)." I did this too and it would not install. I'm lost. Any more suggestions?"


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

gingerm said:


> Hello Mike,
> I followed all of the instructions, but didn't have any luck. I tried it 2 times. The message I received after the attempt was "Install did not finish. A cleanup was performed on your computer to complete the installation. Click Restart Now and try again (recommended)." I did this too and it would not install. I'm lost. Any more suggestions?"


Hi gingerm,

It sounds like you have either a software conflict or an infection. The first thing I would advise is that you remove Spysweeper fully from your computer and restart.

Next, follow my previous instructions for running the Norton Removal Tool twice, rebooting in between.

When your machine boots back up, click on the link below (using Internet Explorer only) to download the latest installer for Norton internet Security 2009

Re-download Norton Internet Security 2009 installer

If you still are unable to install the software, then I suspect you may have an infection.. If this is the case, please try running the online Norton Security Scan. Click on the link below (using Internet Explorer) and follow the instructions to run both tests.

Norton Online Security Scan to check for infections.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

